# Installazione Gentoo  livedvd amd64 2012.1 iso.

## nonnogs

Ho installato seguendo la guida aggiornata al dicembre 2013,senza particolari difficolta ma quando arrivo a questo punto>

        Avvio di gentoo GNU/Linux in corso

      Caricamento Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1.......

       Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...

si blocca tutto,il cursore e immobile.Mi servirebbe la vostra autorevole spinta.Grazie.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao (Giorgio ? vero ?  come stai ?  :Rolling Eyes:  )

potresti fornire qualche info in più cortesemente ?

sempre da manuale , utilizzando una live-dvd,

rieffettua il chroot  (dal punto Montare i filesystem necessari)e passa informazioni quali :

Hardware

```
# lspci -v
```

e soprattutto le informazioni del make.conf

```
# emerge --info
```

tipo di partizionamento

```
# fdisk -l
```

contenuto di /etc/fstab

```
# cat /etc/fstab
```

...poi vediamo

----------

## nonnogs

Ciao Sabayonino (sapevo che mi avresti risposto tu al 80%.Sto bene,e tu?) Sono un impaziente per cui ho ricominciato da capo per vedere se anche questa volta mi da lo stesso risultato.Non appena lo finisco e ammesso con buona probabilità che l'errore perseveri,ti darò una risposta a tutti i tuoi quesiti.Intanto ti ringrazio,è stata una piacevolissima sorpresa ritrovarti.Penso che farò un posto nell'OT.Ciaso Sabayonino vecchio amico!

----------

## nonnogs

Ciao Sabayonino dunque : non sono riuscito a rientrare per chroot in quanto andando a montare  quelle robe neessarie mi è stata data una risposta negativa,però ho provato a darti delle risposte che ti scrivo.Tu mi conosci,sai che razza di capacità che sviluppo  quindi puoi capire.

 [code]Gentoo-2012 gentoo # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff                                                                

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pata_sis

00:03.0 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

        Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.1 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        Memory at fdffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.3 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

        Memory at fdffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at fdffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        I/O ports at fe00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: sis190

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at fb00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at fa00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f900 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sis

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdd00000-00000000fddfffff

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 2, IRQ 11

        Memory at fdffb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at fdff4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Netgear FA311 v2

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at f600 [size=256]

        Memory at fdffa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at f400 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: snd_cmipci

00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c9e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at fdff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e164

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fdcc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdc00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa68

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        Memory at fdcfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

[code]entoo-2012 gentoo # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha96 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.3.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_2140_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 31 Mar 2012 05:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo x11 gnome local

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="af ar as ast az be bg bn bo br brx bs ca ca@valencia ca_XV cs csb cy da de dgo dz el en en_GB en_ZA eo es et eu fa fi fo fr fy ga gd gl gu gu_IN ha he hi hr hsb hu ia id is it ja ka kk km kn kn_IN ko kok ks ku lb lo lt lv mai mi mk ml mn mni mr ms mt my nb nds ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pa_IN pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw sa_IN sat sd se sh si sk sl sq sr ss st sv sw sw_TZ ta ta_IN te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve ven vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW zu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl alsa amd64 atm avahi berkdb bindist branding bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri eds fbcondecor fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde libnotify livecd loop-aes mmx mng modules mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nouveau nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit portaudio pppd qt3support qt4 readline semantic-desktop session socks5 sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vino xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="af ar as ast az be bg bn bo br brx bs ca ca@valencia ca_XV cs csb cy da de dgo dz el en en_GB en_ZA eo es et eu fa fi fo fr fy ga gd gl gu gu_IN ha he hi hr hsb hu ia id is it ja ka kk km kn kn_IN ko kok ks ku lb lo lt lv mai mi mk ml mn mni mr ms mt my nb nds ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pa_IN pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw sa_IN sat sd se sh si sk sl sq sr ss st sv sw sw_TZ ta ta_IN te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve ven vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW zu" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i965 r100 r200 r300 r600 qxl virtualbox nouveau glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident vesa via vmware cirrus ast chips i128 imstt s3virge tseng v4l vermilion" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

[/code]

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders, total 781422768 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0006be5f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1            2048        6143        2048   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *        6144      268287      131072   83  Linux

/dev/sda3          268288     1316863      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4         1316864    72996863    35840000   83  Linux

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # cat /etc/fstab

aufs / aufs defaults 0 0

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # 

Le risposte sono giuste?Quella che mi ha disorientato è quella relativa a fstab.L'ho ripetuta ma non cambia.Va bene,amico mio,Ne ho soltanto 87,Omar mi dette tempo fino a 100 abbiamo margine.Non finirò mai di ringraziarti,sei veramente un amico.Paziente,per giunta.

----------

## sabayonino

uhm. stai utilizzando una calculate linux come live (derivata gentoo) ???? o qualche derivata di vecchia data

(kernel 3.3-gentoo , portage 2.2_alpha) 

per quanto riguarda l'fstab , ad occhio stai postando quello della Live insieme a tutti i parametri  , invece dovresti postare quello della Gentoo che hai configurato all'interno dell'ambiente chroot

come partizionamento vedo 4 partizioni ..

/dev/sda1 2048 6143 2048 83 Linux

/dev/sda2 * 6144 268287 131072 83 Linux

/dev/sda3 268288 1316863 524288 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4 1316864 72996863 35840000 83 Linux 

presumo :

/dev/sda1 --> /boot

/dev/sda2 --> /

/dev/sda3 --> swap

/dev/sda4 --> /home

ho indovinato ? se così fosse

riefettua il mount delle partizioni

```
# mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo
```

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

```
# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

Monta i vari filsystem virtuali/sistema

```
# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

```
# mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys
```

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

effettua il chroot nel sistema gentoo

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

se tutto è andato a buon fine , dovresti essere dentro all'ambiente gentoo . pronto anche a modificare qualcosa se serve.

se hai seguito l'handbook di installazione , presumo tu abbia già configurato :

- l'fstab per permettere il mount delle partizioni all'avvio

```
# cat /etc/fstab
```

- configurazione del kernel (hai utilizzato genkernel o hai utilizzato il metodo classico di configurazione/installazione ??) ; ti sei appoggiato ad una configurazione già esistente e funzionante ?

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config
```

- Bootloader (grub2) ... configurato ?

```
# cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
```

- Hai creato l'utente come indicato nell'ultimo step della configurazione ?

```
# cat /etc/passwd | grep home
```

hai configurato anche un ambiente grafico ? ed i relativi servizi ? 

```
# rc-update show
```

a quanto ho capito , il grub sembra installato solo che si blocca da qualche parte durante il caricamento ...

scusa le domande.. forse troppe

----------

## nonnogs

Non capisco : ho installato da Gentoo-liveedvd-amd64 multilib-2012.1-iso scaricato da "Get gentoo" e seguendo o handbook modificato il 17/12/2013 e più avanti nel febbraio 2014.sul monitor,quando parte anche quest'ultimo,appare la scritta < Avvio di Gentoo GNU/Linux in corso - Caricamento Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1......Caricamento ramdisk iniziale.....    _ >Ho visto alcune note di ciò che ho stampato e trasecolo  CFLAGS l'ho modificata in -march=k8 -02  -pipe come indicto nell'handbook.

<<per quanto riguarda l'fstab , ad occhio stai postando quello della Live insieme a tutti i parametri , invece dovresti postare quello della Gentoo che hai configurato all'interno dell'ambiente chroot>>

nel f stab c'erano 4 voc. : boot,root,swap e cd/rom con i relativi valori.E' vero che l'ho presa<dall'handbook che mi sembrava riportasse valori attendibili.Per esempio root nel /dev/sda4 anzichè 3.

>>presumo :

/dev/sda1 --> /boot

/dev/sda2 --> /

/dev/sda3 --> swap

/dev/sda4 --> /home

No non è così./dev/sda1  -->2048--> è la partizione che è stata introdotta per lavorare con EFI. /dev/sda2 --> boot         /dev/sda3 -->swap      /dev/sda4  --> /.

Mi mancano pezzi di cultura informatica.P.es. Ho messo il cd di una live recentissima ch evengono elaborate dai tecnici gentoo nelle 24ore ed ho tentato di montare  uno dei filesystem della chroot : mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev e la risposta è mount : mount point /mnt/gentoo/dev does not exist.Evidentemente non si fa così,è un vuoto di cultura in uno che ha sempre usato gli installer.Per cui amico mio cercherò di farmela,sta cultura e dopo andremo avanti.Ti saluto.

----------

## sabayonino

per l'Hardware elencato , non hai problemi con UEFI , non ti serve... hai un Bios vecchio stampo.

per quanto riguarda il messaggio d'errore ti dice che la directory da te indicata non esiste per alcuni di motivi :

1 - il mount point /mnt/gentoo/dev  non esiste.

2 - Prima devi montare la partizione di root , la quale dovrebbe contenere tutto il resto dello scheletro del filesystem (/bin /boot /dev ... e via discorrendo)

3 - una volta montata la root , puoi montare il resto dei filesystem di sistema (/dev /proc /sys ) ed eventualmente altre partizioni (/home ad esempio)

prendendo per ipotesi la seguente  : (poi va adattata alle esigenze)

Partizionament semplice standard , non c'è un obbligo su come partizionare

/dev/sda1 --> /boot  (non è obbligatorio avere una partizione per /boot , ma potrebbe far comodo in alcune occasioni)

/dev/sda2 --> /    

/dev/sda3 --> /home

/dev/sda4 --> swap

per effettuare il chroot completo  (utilizzando il percorso standard indicato dal manuale /mnt/gentoo , ma che potrebbe essere posto in un qualsiasi punto del filesystem , come nella proprioa home directory..) :

Monta /dev/sda2  (qui conterrà tutto l'albero del file system cretao con lo scompattamento dello stage3 )

```
# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo
```

se controlli il contenuto di /mnt/gentoo ti ritroverai tutto l'elenco direcotry del filesystem : /boot /dev / /home /media ...etc)

ora puoi montare il resto dei filesystem

ad esempio dovrai indicare di montare /dev/sda1 in /mnt/gentoo/boot

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

idem per la /home

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

e per i filesystem di sistema come indicato nel manuale i quali però utilizzeranno quelli del sistema in uso per permettere a processi di interagire )

```
# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

```
# mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys
```

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

ora che tutti i filesystem sono montati puoi effettuare il chroot

```
# chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash
```

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

e procedere con le modifiche.

all'interno del chroot dovrai impostare l'fstab (/etc/fstab , o /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab se sei fuori dal chroot)

indicando dispositivo , punto di mount ed opzioni per il mount.

PS : se durante l'installazione non hai montato correttamente /boot , potresti trovarti con una directory vuota ed il contenuto del kernel potrebbe essere stato inglobato nelle /boot contenuta in /dev/sda2 (la root di sistema)

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## nonnogs

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # fdisk /dev/sda

  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1            2048        6143        2048   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *        6144      268287      131072   83  Linux

/dev/sda3          268288     1316863      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4         1316864    62756863    30720000   83  Linux

Command (m for help): w                                               

The partition table has been altered!                                 

Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.

Syncing disks.

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Gentoo-2012 / # source /etc/profile

Gentoo-2012 / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Gentoo-2012 / # lspci -v

bash: lspci: command not found

Gentoo-2012 / # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 20 giu 17.49 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

Gentoo-2012 linux # make install

sh /usr/src/linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 arch/x86/boot/bzImage \

        System.map "/boot"

Gentoo-2012 linux # ls /boot/initramfs*

/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

/etc/fstab: static file system information.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        0 2

/dev/sda4               /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

Gentoo-2012 init.d # grub2-install /dev/sda

Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.

Gentoo-2012 init.d # grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Creazione di grub.cfg...

Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

fatto

/boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/3.12.21-gentoo-r1  real_root=/dev/sda4

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

```

Gentoo-2012 init.d # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.3.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_2140_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2056164 total,    170640 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    499208 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Jun 2014 14:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

 Caro Sabayonino ho cercato di inviarti più dati possibili anche se ancora non so se la uestione funziona.Infatti ho reinstallato e di mano in mano che avevo i dati li mettevo in post.Perchè?Perchè nel modo classico -livedvd- non sapevo poi come farteli avere;invece così,ammesso che vada bene,ho la mail a portata di clic ed ho provato.Ho fatto una cazzata?Ero fuori del chroot? Non mi sembrava,comunque aspetto il tuo giudizio e intato vado a rebooting e vediamo.Ti saluto.

----------

## nonnogs

Faccio seguito per dirti che non si è mosso alcunchè,siamo sempre al caricamento iniziale del ramdisk.......

----------

## sabayonino

 :Confused: 

ciao

la linea del kernel mi smbra un pò scarsetta

al /etc/default/grub

pootresti aggiungerci almeno i classici :

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/linuxrc console=tty1 real_root=/dev/sda4
```

almeno per richiamare correttamente OpenRC e la sua gestione dei vari avvii con il ramdis 

rigenera grub.conf

```
# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

oppure

```
# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
```

(non so come hai settato grub)

----------

## nonnogs

Ciao Sabayonino non ho ancora mollato.Mi sono convinto che il problema sta nel GRUB e naturalmente in me che lo manovro.Se non ti dispiace riepilogo di seguito le fasi del bootloader<.

> ho installato grub seguendo il manuale aggiornato al 1/6/2014  emerge sys-boot/grub;

> lo installo :Gentoo-2012 init.d # grub2-install /dev/sda

Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.;

> lo configuro:Gentoo-2012 init.d # grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Creazione di grub.cfg...

Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.21-gentoo-r1

fatto

>faccio grub/config :Gentoo-2012 init.d # nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

>Gentoo-2012 init.d # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

>Gentoo-2012 init.d # echo "(hd0)/dev/vda" >> /boot/grub/device.map

>Gentoo-2012 init.d # cat /etc/default/grub

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="init=/linuxrc  console=ttyl  real_root=/dev/sda4"

Arrivato a questo punto il manuale mi dice :To install GRUB you will need to issue the grub-install command..........Now we can install GRUB using grub-install: 

                 Gentoo-2012 init.d # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

bash: grub-install: command not found

Dove sbaglio????[/b]

[b]

----------

## sabayonino

c'è un errore di sintassi :

echo "(hd0)/dev/vda" >> /boot/grub/device.map 

... probabilmente  intendevi  /dev/sda

alla fine il comando non ègrub-install ma grub2-install

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## nonnogs

Si è mosso con un minimal x86 però è arrivato fino alla riga  < Waiting for uevents to be processed...> e si è bloccato,cursore immobile a fondo pagina.Ho cercato in google e sembra che ciò avvenga spesso a giudicare dai posts.Mi dai tu un aiuto?

Ho visto quella bella scritta verde e blu OpenRC 0.12.4  is starting up Gentoo Linux (i686) e mi sono emozionato!

A proposito del tuo ultimo post:

c'è un errore di sintassi :

echo "(hd0)/dev/vda" >> /boot/grub/device.map

... probabilmente intendevi /dev/sda 

E' vda,con la v e riguarda l'installazione del disco virtio :echo "(hd0)	/dev/vda" >> /boot/grub/device.map.Domanda : è necessario? 

Ti saluto e per favore,fammi sapere.

----------

## sabayonino

Giorgio , non so quel /dev/vda da dove lo hai tirato fuori (è frutto di una impstazione di una mcchina virtuale ? )

ma se il partizionamento da te presentato era /dev/sda(X) ... il boorloader là doveva andare.

ma se hai detto che il kernel parte , visualizzi il boot dei servizi , devi capire dove si blocca.

hai compleettato la configurazione ?

utente , eventuale Desktop , impostare l'utente ,la home , i gruppi ...attivare i servizi essenziali ?

tutto spiegato nell'handbook

ed in più suggerisco :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

ed ad una sbirciata a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1

per una configurazione di un ambiente grafico e altri settaggi

----------

## nonnogs

Giorgio , non so quel /dev/vda da dove lo hai tirato fuori (è frutto di una impstazione di una mcchina virtuale ? E' roba di handbook nel capitolo installazione del GRUB!

Dunque,sono arrivato al rebooting the system,ho aggiunto l'utente John,ho fatto le aggiunte che tu mi hai suggerito sul /etc/default/grub ma se dicessi di aver capito direi una balla.Seguendo lo handbook adesso dovrei fare il rebooting  e dopo andare avanti,è giusto? Ma se il sistema si blocca durante il caricamento come ci arrivo al login? E lui si blocca -questo spero di no - alla riga Waiting for uevents to be processed... e per dirla come i centesi l'è morta lè.L'unica possibilità ce l'avrei con la chroot:questo devo fare?Altrimenti......

 Caro maestro detto con cognizione di causa e senza meleggiare,come si dice a Firenze,mi sembra che ti sei preso un impegno pesantuccio con Giorgio Scubla - smanettone per eccellenza -,spero che tu voglia darmi ancora una spiegazione.Dopo mi dai l'indirizzo e la birra ti arriva.Ciao

----------

## nonnogs

Dispiace non ricevere risposta a quesiti magari inutili,io personalmente lo considero un errore.Comunque io gentoo l'ho installata sia un minimale che il DVD 2012.Sto cercando di installare prima xorg e dopo un desktop che non sarà kde,più facile xfce.

Ritengo che chiedere aiuto sia inutile,vedrò di farcela da solo.Saluti.

----------

## sabayonino

Ciao Giorgio.

Dispiace la mancanza di risposta , ho avuto una settimana un pò ballerina

il problema "waiting for...." potrebbe essere dovuto ad una non corretta impostazione nel kernel relativa ai moduli acpi (la gestione energetica)

potresti al boot inserire acpi=off alla linea del kernel e vedere cosa succede .

comunque il chroot ti permette sempre di accedere allam partizione e poter effettuare cambiamenti nel caso qualcosa non vada.

----------

## nonnogs

Già superato,ieri sera scrivevo :

.<<Comunque io gentoo l'ho installata sia un minimale che il DVD 2012.Sto cercando di installare prima xorg e dopo un desktop che non sarà kde,più facile xfce. >>

Ho già provato ma sono in difficoltà con USE e le flags.Quì un aiutino mi farebbe comodo.

@Dispiace la mancanza di risposta , ho avuto una settimana un pò ballerina

Spero non a livello personale.Ciao.

----------

